# A painting question



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Can I spray transparent or candy colors directly over a metallic base or should spray/epoxy a layer of clear on first?


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Should be no problem. I use Auto Air and do it all the time


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks D.R. I did some experiments on some scrap stock and figured out you could do it either way. I've done a few plugs. Now they're waiting for clearcoat of epoxy. Then I'll get to see how they came out...


----------

